# E/M Pocket Guide



## kathymoon (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a group of hospitalists who are requesting some for of pocket guide or card to help them code their visits.  Just wondering if anyone has found one better than another.  Any recommendations?  

Thanks.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have found the AMA one to contain the best information.  Sometimes seems a little bulky for a "pocket" - but it goes right to the source and after all, that is where the coding guidelines come from!

As a side note - the name of your company - "OMG" - I hope that isn't what you are saying after you perform your audits!


----------



## ollielooya (Mar 5, 2014)

Might want to investigate www.donself.com for these.  I've heard their quite useful!


----------

